# New install networking issues



## kt-bsd5 (Oct 31, 2019)

Hello, I have just installed FreeBSD 12 on a physical server and am having issues with networking. 

When I ping an IP like 8.8.8.8 I get no response back. All DNS lookups fail to resolve.

I can see this traffic going out on the router without being blocked or treated any differently than sessions from other hosts on the network.

I have looked at many previous post about networking issues for FreeBSD and none have helped solve my issue. 

/etc/rc.conf :

```
hostname=fbsd1
ifconfig_bge0="inet 10.0.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultroute="10.0.0.1"
sshd_enable="YES"
dumpdev="AUTO"
```

/etc/resolv.conf:

```
nameserver 1.1.1.1
nameserver 8.8.8.8
```

`ifconfig -a`:

```
bge0: flags=8843<UP ,BROADCAST ,RUNNING ,SIMPLEX ,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
options=c019b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
ether 14:18:77:41:65:50
inet 10.0.0.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.0.0.255
media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
status: active 
nd6 options =29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

Any help is greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 31, 2019)

Check out `netstat -rn` for the routes and `arp -an` to check your arp table.
Also checkout `resolvconf -l` to see if it is really resolving.
Are you sure 10.0.0.1 is your upstream router?


----------



## kt-bsd5 (Oct 31, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> Check out `netstat -rn` for the routes and `arp -an` to check your arp table.
> Also checkout `resolvconf -l` to see if it is really resolving.
> Are you sure 10.0.0.1 is your upstream router?



I forgot to include netstat -rn and arp -an, thanks. Both come back pretty normal 

Netstat -rn has the default route to the router on the correct port, like Imentioned I can see the traffic going out the router from this server.

resolvconf -l on the other hand, returns nothing.


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 1, 2019)

kt-bsd5 said:


> defaultroute="10.0.0.1"


You have a typo.
defaultroute*r*="10.0.0.1"


----------



## kt-bsd5 (Nov 1, 2019)

T-Daemon said:


> You have a typo.
> defaultroute*r*="10.0.0.1"


Thank you for spotting this, unfortunately it is just a typo when i was writing the post. The traffic is making it out of the router and i can see it on the router logs.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2019)

kt-bsd5 said:


> The traffic is making it out of the router and i can see it on the router logs.


Is the traffic getting NAT'ed correctly? Routing is one thing but these are RFC1918 addresses and need to be NAT'ed or else the destination won't be able return the responses.


----------



## kt-bsd5 (Nov 1, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Is the traffic getting NAT'ed correctly? Routing is one thing but these are RFC1918 addresses and need to be NAT'ed or else the destination won't be able return the responses.



It does appear so, the NAT configuration on the router is the same for all ports these hosts are on and others are getting correctly NAT'ed.

But I do have some info to add. With some more testing, after a reboot I CAN ping IPs and domain names. But it seems to stop working after a while. I'll see if i can find what causes that but im a beginner with FreeBSD so i appreciate all the help so far.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 1, 2019)

I usually don't add any settings to /etc/resolv.conf and let the resolvconf service fill it in.
Adding entries to /etc/resolv.conf does nothing from what I can tell.
It is used by the resolvconf service to store its settings. You cannot force it.
The fact that `resolvconf -l` shows nothing is a huge clue.
Try clearing out /etc/resolv.conf and let the service work its magic.
Perhaps you have a typo in there.


----------



## kt-bsd5 (Nov 1, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> I usually don't add any settings to /etc/resolv.conf and let the resolvconf service fill it in.
> Adding entries to /etc/resolv.conf does nothing from what I can tell.
> It is used by the resolvconf service to store its settings. You cannot force it.
> The fact that `resolvconf -l` shows nothing is a huge clue.
> ...



The only entries in  /etc/resolv.conf were generated at install, I have not manually added to sny configuration files. The networking was set up during installation to have that ip, default route, nameservers, and subnet mask.

It appears the configuration is mostly ok as i was able to get pings working to 8.8.8.8 and google.com, but i did not change any settings, only rebooted. 

After waiting about half an hour and doing nothing else to it, it now cannot resolve hostnames again or ping internet IPs.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> I usually don't add any settings to /etc/resolv.conf and let the resolvconf service fill it in.


In combination with DHCP yes, not with static IPs though. 



kt-bsd5 said:


> After waiting about half an hour and doing nothing else to it, it now cannot resolve hostnames again or ping internet IPs.


Ping your default gateway, if that still works the issue with your router.


----------



## kt-bsd5 (Nov 1, 2019)

SirDice said:


> In combination with DHCP yes, not with static IPs though.
> 
> 
> Ping your default gateway, if that still works the issue with your router.



It dosen't respond to pings from any hosts, just how its configured. 

I can still see the traffic going out of the router so it's still getting there, but nothing is coming back, ping gets 100% packet loss. 

I'm not sure why a reboot fixes this but im going to try a different OS on the same physical server and port and see if the same issue arises. Thanks for the help though.


----------

